# Tell me about your deep fryer?



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I do not fry a whole lot anymore, but when the family wants it, I usually go all out. Fried 4 lbs of snapper and 3 lbs of squash this evening. Set the burner up, fry the fish first then the squash then its all mediocre warm or cold. 

I am thinking a dedicated deep fryer when I finish the outdoor kitchen, I need one. Any recomendations? Ones to stay away from? Have seen these quite a bit









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ave (Apr 2, 2012)

I have the single basket fryer just like that one, had it a few years with zero issues. The wife loves it!!


----------



## SouthernBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a "Cajun Fryer" manufactured by R&V works out of Louisiana. It is the 4 gal version. You can order them factory direct from their website. They also sell them over at Buc-ees. I have fried anything and everything in it and it does an excellent job. The oil stays really clean and if you fry fish in it, you can immediately fry french fries or anything else for that matter and it won't taste fishy. It takes about 15 mins to get the oil up to temp. It is really easy to clean, it has a nice ball valve on the back side for draining the oil. When I ordered mine, it had some minor cosmetic damage in shipping. I didn't want to fool with sending it back but I did notify them about it. They sent me a box full of accessories and spare parts for my trouble Excellent fryer and excellent customer service.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Best accessory I have is my temp gun. Let's me make sure the temp is right and stays right. I think it was 20 bucks on amazon.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the same drier but single basket. And also have. A 2 basket r.v. Works. The single basket is all you need for 8 people. Works great in my outdoor kitchen


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good info, i did see those ones at Bucees thos weekend on way home. I just didnt stop to look at em, lol

Temp gun beats the heck out of a probe in the way.

Do these stay pretty consistant? Drop a batch of fish in does the temp drop much? I am guessing with a few gallons of oil in it it does not fluctuate much?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

The Cajun Fryer is top notch.


----------



## SouthernBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

jaster said:


> Good info, i did see those ones at Bucees thos weekend on way home. I just didnt stop to look at em, lol
> 
> Temp gun beats the heck out of a probe in the way.
> 
> Do these stay pretty consistant? Drop a batch of fish in does the temp drop much? I am guessing with a few gallons of oil in it it does not fluctuate much?


The oil temp in the Cajun Fryer will stay consistent...the only thing that I've seen that affects it is frozen french fries but it recovers quickly. I doubt there is any setup that can survive frozen fries though.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I have the Cajun fryer and I have a bayou classic. They are built with the same design , but my Cajun fryer is a better built cooker. If you want performance get the Cajun fryer!!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I have the Cajun Fryer the Bayou Classic seamed to tippy for me


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

i've had a 3 gal / single basket bayou classic for 5 years, love it. Easy to change oil, temp holds as previously stated. Worth every penny. pensacola hardware carries them.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i use a dutch oven, cast iron pot. simple and it holds heat well. wash it out with the pressure washer, no soap. i stick one of those cheap long thermometers in every so often to check the heat. once it gets to temp(375) i turn down the fire down to a idle. burnt grease sucks.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Used cast iron pots most of the time and even used fry daddy a time or two. Bought two of those concession stand/commercial type fryers off Amazon a few years back. Elements stay off bottom. They remove from pan easy for cleaning. Cover pan with foil and set in spare fridge. They get to temp quick and recover quick. I can set them up on outdoor kitchen counter or use inside( don't care to fry inside but have done funnel cakes for grand kids). No more bottles burners or hoses for me.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the 6 gallon R&V Works one. If'n you gonna fry stuff, I'd recommend it. I clean it periodically with a pressure washer, including the baskets. Generally change the oil once a year. I drain it and screen it a few times a year.


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

I saw a blackstone flat top and fryer combo at wal mart the other day but i didnt look at the price


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

smooth move said:


> i use a dutch oven, cast iron pot. simple and it holds heat well. wash it out with the pressure washer, no soap. i stick one of those cheap long thermometers in every so often to check the heat. once it gets to temp(375) i turn down the fire down to a idle. burnt grease sucks.


I still use a cast iron dutch oven over a gas propane burner outside. Just visited Lodge in South Pittsburg and bought a few more skillets. I guess what is best is what you are used to cooking with. I cook fish, then hushpuppies and sometimes fry chicken.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well finally got one a month or so ago and put it together Fathers day. Wife picked it up for me at Academy I think. Its not a cajun fryer, but I think its pretty well built. Fried fish and chicken so far. Temp holds amazing, wish I had bought one years ago.

Was skeptical, frying fish and then chicken in the same grease, but all I read said with a fryer such as these taste was not effected much by what was cooked until the grease goes bad. My chicken wasn't fishy last night, but rather dang good, lol

Only complaint is the handls, it feels like it will break iff if try to pick it up to move the fryer. Think I am going to build one that bokts to the fram so I can move it arouk on the deck easie, until I mle he final resting place. 

Thankyou all again for the suggestions.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Following... I try to avoid fried foods but yesterday I fried up some snapper on the grill in cast iron pan For fish tacos. The First few fillets turned out great then battled the temp. It may be time to invest in one. Btw the tacos were great!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have tried them all. KISS is the best, outside and with a cheap clip on thermometer. Any pot that fits the size needed. I can use the burner in my food cart smoker also. Propane bottle under the burner


----------



## ewalsh (Sep 17, 2021)

I’m thinking about getting an air fryer, but I’m not crazy about yet another counter appliance.
I’m wondering if I just bought a mesh pan if my wall convection oven would function as an air fryer. I mean, air fryers just emit heat and let air circulate, similar to my convection oven, correct best air fryer toaster oven consumer reports?
If I’m correct, my problem is finding a mesh pan for a wall oven. So far, I can’t find a stand-alone mesh pan, just wire racks that expect to rest in a cookie sheet, which will block heat & air.
Any thoughts?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

4 gallon Cajun Fryer for me. Very sturdy. I have had it around 15 years. I take it all over the place. The Keys, party's, Ft. McRee. I have a clean 5 gallon gas can that I use to transport the oil in. It is a great set up.


----------



## tahpirate (12 mo ago)

I’ve been using the De’Longhi Livenza for several years now. This fryer works wonderful. it takes only 10-15 minutes to get to 356 temp and it keeps the temperature constantly. Best kitchen investment ever.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its a year old now, lol￼


----------

